
Britain's water crisis - sasvari
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/oct/08/are-we-killing-our-rivers
======
kraftman
Strange article, starts with a long story about Jim Smith, then has some
actual information, then intersperses more bits of information with the
opinions of Jim.

~~~
ablation
It doesn't seem that strange, to be honest. I found it readable and engaging,
and it was nice to have some local colour mixed in with the "actual
information."

There are no doubt countless academic papers and government reports to read if
you prefer something a little drier. As it is an article on the Guardian, I
got what I was expecting, more or less.

~~~
colin_jack
Indeed, not only can it more entertaining but a more people focused approach
is known to be more effective as the Guardian themselves recently pointed out
[1].

[1] [http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/sep/04/the-
gua...](http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/sep/04/the-guardian-
view-on-the-refugee-crisis-it-is-people-and-stories-that-move-us-not-
statistics)

